# Where to trade in Aruba?



## Kenrabs (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm beginning to look for a trade in Aruba next July through II. I have a green week at Falls at Ogunquit in Maine. Any input on a realistic exchange. Went to Cabo and Puerto Vallarta the last 2 yrs so in trades ok. We are family oriented and like nice pool and beach. Not into partying but enjoy dinning out. What is the weather like in July?


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 31, 2006)

What are you looking for?  2br?  How old are the kids?  There are a lot of great ts in Aruba with different ambiences.  Linda


----------



## 2hokies (Aug 31, 2006)

We just returned from Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club.  It was very nice.  They don't have washers/driers in the units themselves, but they do have them on the hall so that's nice when travelling with a family.  Marriott's Aruba Surf Club is next door.  It's a bigger resort and they have W/D in the 2BR and 1BR units.  They have a lazy river and water-slide attached to their pool.  At the present time, Ocean Club owners can use those amenities but once the resort is finished, I'm guessing that will end.

I've been inside Costa Linda and La Cabana and though older, I would stay there if I got a trade.  They both had nice beaches and pools and I saw plenty of families.  

Note that La Cabana has the "Beach & Racket Club" and  the "Villas".  The Beach & Racket Club is closer to the beach itself and the Villas sit behind the other building series.  The Villas are newer but a longer walk to the beach.  You won't want to forget your sunscreen back in the room!


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 1, 2006)

We are looking for a 1 bedroom but would accept a studio that sleeps 4. Our son will be 8 next July. We are looking for a place with a kids club. He's spends his time with us and his grandmother might come with us.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Sep 1, 2006)

For kids, you can't beat LaCabana. They have club nana, which is a great program for children. That being said, it is across the street from the beach, so if you are beach people, you may not like crossing the road. Lacabana is on Eagle Beach, so to go out in the evenings, you'll need to take a cab or rent a car.

Playa Linda (ok, I'm partial) also has a very good kids program and is located on Palm Beach, where there are a lot of restaurants within walking distance and a car is not a must. Here's a link for Playa Linda'a kids program and how it works:

http://www.playalinda.com/Activities_Kids.php?PHPSESSID=62cc563f63ad931e408e441de881089a


----------



## Detailor (Sep 1, 2006)

My daughter and her husband were at Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club this year during the third week of July.  They loved the resort.  Weather during their stay was in the high 80s to low 90s with a constant ocean breeze (the island, while not barren, is desert-like - some of their interior island pictures reminded me of the US southwest).  
They stayed in a one bedroom villa that they thought would be plenty big enough for four people (they were impressed with the size of the unit).  The bedroom has a king bed and there's a queen sofabed in the living room.  The unit has one bathroom, a whirlpool tub between the master bedroom and the bathroom, a kitchen, dining area and a balcony.  Their unit overlooked the pool area with a nice side view of the beach and ocean.
They said that while they were there the resort was not full and the pool area and beach were not crowded.  They visited the Surf Club facilities one day, but said that they preferred the facilities at Ocean Club.  
They've been with us on several timeshare trips and always enjoyed the places that we've stayed, but say that this was the best resort they've been at.

Dick Taylor


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 1, 2006)

Costa Linda only has a limited number of 1 brs.  ABC (Aruba Beach Club) is a really nice resort that has just been refurbished.  My friends prefer it because, unlike Marriott, you can walk right out onto the sand from your unit (okay maybe a couple of steps but it is the low rises).  Linda


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 2, 2006)

I prefer a spot on the beach. I've looked into the Aruba beach club a little. I don't think I can get into a Marriott unless I wait for the 60 day period. What are the advantages to the differant beachs?


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 3, 2006)

I suggest you go to www.visitaruba.com and/or www.aruba-bb.com and look at their trip reports.  The trip reports on visitaruba are grouped all together and you can access the separate resorts as well.  I'm at Costa Linda which is a very wide uncrowded beach - ABC is a little more crowded but certainly no where near the congestion at the Marriott.  Don't flame me people - I'm talking high season late Feb early March and yes I have been to both beaches.  Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm not going to flame you Linda. I think you are 100% correct. I am there the same time as you are, and there is no doubt about it....Palm Beach (where the Marriotts are located as well as my resort, Playa Linda) have crowded beaches. Very crowded in the February/March timeframe, which is all I can speak to as well.

Eagle beach, just by the fact that it is a much larger beach area, is less crowded for sure....and that's the vicinity where Costa Linda, ABC, Casa del Mar, etc are located.


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will be travelling in July. Is that their slow season? I might try to wait for II 60 day flexchange period and take a chance on getting some of the better places you've mentioned.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Sep 3, 2006)

There isn't a "big" low season in Aruba. Aruba is very popular in the summer, as there are tons of families there with children at that time. If I were to advise someone to travel there during their "low" season, it would be May, first half of June, September, October, and November. JMHO.


----------



## buzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> There isn't a "big" low season in Aruba. Aruba is very popular in the summer, as there are tons of families there with children at that time. If I were to advise someone to travel there during their "low" season, it would be May, first half of June, September, October, and November. JMHO.




Is it busy Thanksgiving week?  We are hoping a week pops up for us during the 60 window for a bonus week.


----------



## abc31 (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Costa Linda*

I stayed at the Costa Linda with my kids.  I enjoyed it very much.  It is a quiet, relaxing resort with a very beautiful uncrowded beach.  While the Costa Linda is kid friendly, they do not have a kid's club that you can leave them at for any length of time.  They have children's activities that mostly consisted of arts & crafts.  The children's activity area is right off the pool and steps to the beach, so you can leave them there during an activity and then pick them up when it is over as long as they are 5 and over.  

They had a great playground on the beach and the pool is very kid friendly.  It doesn't get very deep.  However, if the child is still in diapers they are not allowed in the pool except for the wading pool.  Not even with swim diapers.


----------



## abc31 (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: Thanksgiving week*

Thanksgiving week isn't busy in Aruba, but it is more rainy than other times of the year.  Although Aruba in general does not get a lot of rain.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Sep 5, 2006)

abc31 said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving week isn't busy in Aruba, but it is more rainy than other times of the year.  Although Aruba in general does not get a lot of rain.



I agree 100%.


----------



## buzzy (Sep 5, 2006)

abc31 said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving week isn't busy in Aruba, but it is more rainy than other times of the year.  Although Aruba in general does not get a lot of rain.



Is it the kind of rain that is 10 minutes and then the sun comes out or does it stay rainy all day?


----------



## chrisnwillie (Sep 5, 2006)

Usually it's that kind of rain...rain for 10 minutes and then it stops....but in the past two years, they have had days of rain in November, December and January. Weird for them.


----------



## Bootser (Sep 6, 2006)

I traded into Casa del Mar in 2004 in early Dec. and I am going back this year in 2006. It seemed like a nice resort, good location. Can't comment on kid friendly, however I do know that there were some families there with school age kids. I put in for the Costa Linda and Playa Linda, but the CDM was first to come up. The Costa Linda is fairly close to the CDM. In 2004 in Dec. the place seemed deserted.
Aruba Beach Club is right next door, in fact the lobbies connect via a hall. It seemed nice as well although I did not look at any of the rooms. The staff at the CDM was amazing and they truly do go out of their way to make your stay a pleasant one.
Good Luck.


----------



## shar (Sep 7, 2006)

I have to wonder if a green week will trade into Aruba at all, unless very short term. July is a very busy season as children are out of school.  July is a hard trade unlessyou have a powerful trader.

Shar


----------

